# My Pics



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

sorry about the quality folks, cheap camera.....


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

lean and vascular mate! are you normally that lean?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Lookig very good bro. Excellent physique.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2004)

Biker said:


> lean and vascular mate! are you normally that lean?


 only lean in the summertime...lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Man, you look good.

I like the abs and traps.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Very muscular mate  Are you on any gear right now? What is your height and weight?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

very solid


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

quality mate, one of the best physiques ive ever seen


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Bulldog - looking good bro, can you change your sig please, knock out the ANABOLIC Steroid bit, also we prefer if only mods have have a sig that like, mainly because you could be asked for sources, and we want to protect our users.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Hope you train legs to  you cant have an excellent uper body and no legs 

Whats your diet in the sumer and winter mate, im sure plenty here would be intrested.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2004)

Cheater2K said:


> Bulldog - looking good bro, can you change your sig please, knock out the ANABOLIC Steroid bit, also we prefer if only mods have have a sig that like, mainly because you could be asked for sources, and we want to protect our users.


 Cheater stop picking on me...

why are you always on my case?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

big n lean, good stuff guy.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

cos im looking after the board mate, ive asked you to change your sig rather than me do it, which is being pretty polite i thought. To me, and not sure about others, but its giving the impression your advertising somthing, which is againist the rules.

Last chance to change it anyways, or ill do it.


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Great physique m8! do you compete?


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

Good physiques your looking very solid


----------



## Anders (Jul 13, 2003)

Bulldog - looking good.

What has been your steroid history so far? I for one would be very interested to know.

Regards,

Anders


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Stats too. I am curious, cause you do look good. Height and weight in lbs............lol. Not stones


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

aawesome body man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't want to be the biggest man, I don't want to be the strongest man, all I care about is being the absolute best.

---The Rock

One year from now, you'll wish you would have started today.

--Arnold Schwarzenegger

*COMING SOON TO A SYSTEM NEAR ME:*

*
1-4 D-BOL 40MG/ED*

*
1-13 TEST ENAN 500MG/WK*

*
1-12 EQ 400MG/WK*

*
12-15 TEST PROP 100MG/EOD*

*I used to do powerlifting.....*


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

That cycle will put some size on you for sure.

It is a little long for my taste tho.


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

evilbob, hes banned, also i dont think the photo is of him  as its not been taken in the uk.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well who ever that was sure looked good. Except for the moon face..........lol


----------



## evilbob (Sep 3, 2004)

Cheater the pic was posted by the bulldog&#8230;.

 NOT me Evilbob


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dude has been banned!


----------

